# Cleaning Solution?



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I usually just clean my cages with water because I'm worried that a chemical would affect their health. What are some safe cleaning solutions for mice?


----------



## olivyewfarm (Oct 8, 2013)

I like to use a mixture of 2 parts hot water to 1 part vinegar. Natural and safe.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you, I will be sure to try that out


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

As olivyewfarm has said hot water and vinegar is one method if you just want a quick clean and dry ready for fresh bedding but to prevent spread of any ailments this would be best made up into a spray bottle so not using the same water vinegar mix once the cloth has been used in one cage to another.

I personally use a disinfectant diluted down and paper towelling to clean my tubs followed by a veterinary disinfectant to kill all the major ailments in animals and wipe down with fresh paper towels for each cage, more expensive but I know the risk of ailments in the mousery is reduced with the policies of sterilizing of hands between cage or mouse held.

Water bottles are washed in a dilute solution of Vanodine V18 before rinsing and refilling as are the nozzles.

Like feeding one uses what suits the individual and how much expense they want to pay just on cleaning materials and to some extent the number of cages that need to be cleaned.

Having a laminated policy of cleaning routine and other activities is also beneficial if you ever need to let someone else mind your animals whilst you take a holiday or other type of absence.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i use to use trigene, i would buy it pre mixed up in a spray bottle, its what vets here often use and they use it here at work.
I use to use a farm grade stuff every few months but stopped after i mixed it wrong and lost most my stock. 
ive been trying f10 reasontly as i had ot get some for by budgie and am happy with it so far, its kills off a bunch of nastys but its safe for animals, i know a breder who mists snufferly mice with it and ive used it on myself and on a friend who had an infected cut and it cleared it right up and didnt even sting. but i have hurd some of the stuff in it can effect fertility in mice so will have to see if it effects mine


----------

